# First Plasti-Dip session... what do you think?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks good. I did the same thing but was rushed so didn't come out as good as yours did. Can't tell from afar but you can up close


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gives it a nice little accent. I dipped all the chrome (front/back full bowties, window trim, fog light trim, front grill trim, trunk bar, rear bumper trim) all black. Looks good with my Crystal Red color. I may do that bottom lip like you did, i like it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good I like it a lot. What else do you plan on dipping?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

